# Links automatisch öffnen



## danyh (9. April 2010)

Hallo ich hab da mal ne Frage ...

Ich habe mehrere Links die ich automtaisch öffnen lassen würde nach und nach!

Habe mir dafür ein normalen Submit Button gemacht..

und wenn man drauf klickt wird man auf die 

header weitergeleitet

```
<?php
if (isset($_POST['submit'])){
    header ('Location: los.php');
}


 ?>
```

dort habe ich einige Links drin die er mir aufrufen soll..

so zB


```
<?php


    echo "<a href='http://meine-webseite.de/'>link</a>";
    echo "<a href='http://meine-webseite2.de/'>link</a>";


?>
```

so funktioniert es ...

Hier muss ich jetzt auf link klicken um diesen zu öffnen .

Meine Frage ist jetzt aber nun ob das nicht automatisiert werden kann so das ich nichtmehr auf link klicken muss sondern sobald ich den submit klicke das er die Seiten automtisch öffnet...

Besten Dank


----------



## danyh (9. April 2010)

ok hab inzwischen herrausbekommen das es mit body onload funktioniert !

Nur macht er für jeden Link ein neues Tab auf 


```
echo "<body onLoad=window.open('meinewebseite.de');window.open('meinewebseite2.de)>" ;
```

weiss jemand wie ich das ändern kann das er die 2te Webseite im gleich Tab öffnet wenn die erste fertig ist?

Gruss


----------



## Maik (9. April 2010)

Hi,

window.open() öffnet standardmäßig ein neues Fenster bzw. einen neuen Tab.

Nutze stattdessen location.href.

mfg Maik


----------



## sheel (9. April 2010)

Wie "fertig"? Beim Schließen?
Da gibts vergleichbar mit onLoad noch andere, zum Schließen ist auch was dabei
Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr genau, wie das heißt, onClose oder onUnload etc.


----------



## danyh (9. April 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe

habe es mit location.href getestet.

jetzt macht der mir aber nur den ersten Link auf und das war es 

Den 2ten Link beachtet er wahrscheinlich gar nicht...


Naja mit fertig meine ich das er den 2ten Link zB nach 5 sekunden oder so automatisch öffnet!

er öffnet also den ersten und 5 sekunden später den 2ten.

Besten Dank nochmal


----------

